
Ask HN: Does working with computers have a negative influence on life for you? - ihateneckbeards
Beeing in front of computer screens 8+ hours a day coding away and solving problems is degrading my general life. I like my job. But every time I go from a relatively &quot;free&quot; life to developper, I notice the changes in my life :<p>* social skills degrade. Simple social situations such as greetings, meeting new people, goes from beeing extremely natural to sort of akward<p>* memory suffers, I am more likely to forget little things. It sort of &quot;blurs&quot; all together<p>* becoming more clumsy in general<p>* feeling much less in the present. I&#x27;m less focused on what happens around me and spend more time &quot;daydreaming&quot; even off work, thinking about random things. The days come and go without leaving much impression<p>* more detached from life. For example after finishing work, if I take a walk in a park for example. I would feel like I&#x27;m watching the scene though a screen or a film. Watching a beautiful scenery won&#x27;t &quot;touch&quot; me like before. Sleeping with someone won&#x27;t leave me the same effect as before<p>Whenever I use computers less, everything gets back to normal. I become more confident and confortable in social life, and feel in the present moment.<p>I suspect it&#x27;s not even related to my job. I sort of had the same side effects when I used to play a lot of video games every day. The days I got off computers I discovered a &quot;new me&quot; more confident and in the present. But computers beeing my skills, I have to work with them.<p>I get enough sleep and I do various activities when off work, but it still happens<p>Anyone experienced this ?
======
androidrobo
People who have used the computers for an extensive period of time may
complain about headaches, and pains in their wrists, arms and necks. These
pains are often the result of a fixed posture when using the computer keyboard
for a long amount of time.

------
the-dude
Have you ever worked in a different job? How much hours a week do you work?

~~~
ihateneckbeards
I always worked with computers unfortunately... I work about 40 - 45 hours,
it's not that intense, I have time to procrastinate a bit

I suspect it's not that related to my job, I used to have the same effects
when I spend lots of time playing video games. Like if the screen was 'sucking
me in'

~~~
the-dude
I can assure you a mundane job like helping customers at a physical counter is
totally different. Or woodworking, or farming. You won't feel drained and you
can keep work 'at work'.

Also, in the last years I was an employee I never worked more than 32 hrs.
Much better week/weekend ratio. Makes you feel much more alive.

------
sharemywin
I do know what your talking about. I never put my finger on it like you did,
but everything your describing seems more or less true. of course it could be
a sign of depression.

